# Is Gujarat really as developed as NaMo and the BJP claim?



## lakeport (Dec 3, 2013)

I live in UP, which is an extremely poor and backward place. However i am really curious about Gujarat, ever since i've heard of the claims made by Narendra Modi and the BJP. So tell me people from Gujarat or people who've been there, what is Gujarat like? Are there broken roads there? Do you people get clean drinking water and other facilities? Is it completely like the USA, in terms of infrastructure and civic amenities?


----------



## snap (Dec 3, 2013)

here we go


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2013)

Most of your questions (and much more than that) would be answered here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-clu...y-politics-religion-everything-under-sun.html


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

Been there , lived there , for 4-5 years. A peaceful place , I can say.
Development has been really good in past few years. Educational institutions have improved a lot.

Facilities are easily available too.

The only problem I ever had was related to Food. I somewhere feel that Gujarati people are not much health conscious. Other than that , it's an awesome state to live in. Very peaceful place.

Nevertheless , you won't be able to judje it unless you live in various states and see it for yourself.

The fact about Infrastructure and Development is true to a great extent and employement opportunities are lot.


----------



## sandeep410 (Dec 4, 2013)

people are leaving mumbai and going their for jobs


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I live in UP, which is an extremely poor and backward place. However i am really curious about Gujarat, ever since i've heard of the claims made by Narendra Modi and the BJP. So tell me people from Gujarat or people who've been there, what is Gujarat like? Are there broken roads there? Do you people get clean drinking water and other facilities? Is it completely like the USA, in terms of infrastructure and civic amenities?



Gujarat is certainly better than UP. However, it is not like the USA. The roads usually are not broken but obviously you can't keep track immediately when roads wear out in some place. Infrastructure in tier 2 and tier 3 areas is usually better in Gujarat than other states that were in a similar situation about 5-6 years ago. In Ahmedabad air is cleaner than _amader Kolkata-er_ and Delhi's.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

But Namo cleansed Gujarat of its blight and opened the doors for investors. Its the promise of stability that is luring even foreign investors to that state.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I somewhere feel that* Gujarati people are not much health conscious*.



Gujarati's Live to eat not eat to live  
this one is latest projects of NaMo see this 

if you have money and planning to retire or a month for holidays go to Saurashtra side's villages. like sihore, khari, panchtalavada totally peaceful places and awesome home made food.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Gujarati's Live to eat not eat to live
> this one is latest projects of NaMo see this
> 
> if you have money and planning to retire or a month for holidays go to Saurashtra side's villages. like sihore, khari, panchtalavada totally peaceful places and awesome home made food.



In about another 15 years Gujarat will meet Singapore in its productivity. I hope it happens for us also at least.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been here in gujarat since my birth. and hell yeah it has been developing like hell for last decade and i have been in other states like orissa, MP and Mumbai. You can See difference quite clearly. so whatever Namo is claiming but He has made hell lot of changes in system of governance and they are quite visible when you interact with Government people.
I Love this place.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been to many cities in Gujarat and yes it is developed compared to states like UP or even other states.Even in rural areas and tier 2 cities roads are better. But none of the indian states can be compared to developed countries.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

mastervk said:


> I have been to many cities in Gujarat and yes it is developed compared to states like UP or even other states.Even in rural areas and tier 2 cities roads are better. But none of the indian states can be compared to developed countries.



Being an Indian how can you say this buddy? The right leader is needed to jump start us. I hope the* RIGHT LEADER* comes to power in 2014.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 5, 2013)

I am from Gujarat and i approve.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Being an Indian how can you say this buddy? The right leader is needed to jump start us. I hope the* RIGHT LEADER* comes to power in 2014.



Being an Indian doesn't mean we have to run from facts. Yes, none of the states can be even remotely compared with any state of developed nations. And what could a Right Leader would do if we people are hell bent on not improvising ourself. This is totally offtopic. Just think


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In about another 15 years Gujarat will meet Singapore in its productivity. I hope it happens for us also at least.


No. Not that early. Don't go over the top.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

ico said:


> No. Not that early. Don't go over the top.



I saw it some where in the news papers buddy.


----------



## lakeport (Dec 6, 2013)

nice.. sometimes i wish i was born i a better place like Gujarat or Goa.. my state is a massive shithole.. open sewage everywhere, rubbish on the streets, high crime rate, criminals supported by politicians


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2013)

It's not just the govt. buddy that contributes to the development. People in Gujarat are having the mindset of that of a businessman. They have good business ideas , and work smart.

People there have a different mentality as compared to those in U.P. . I have found majority of people from there having a very rude , orthodox , narrow minded attitude.
In desi term "Jahil" is the word to describe them. They do wrong things , themselves and then play the blame game.

People there really need to grow up , look towards the west and learn something.

No offense , but that's the truth. I have come across many of them as I have spent long time in Delhi NCR.


----------



## lakeport (Dec 8, 2013)

yup i agree


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 25, 2014)

yes i guess that why people keep on praising the Gujarat.....


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 14, 2014)

The other state apart from Gujarat thats really doing good despite the geographic limitations is Sikkim. Amazing place.


----------



## SunE (Feb 15, 2014)

I have been to Gujarat & I can say that it is the best state I've visited in India.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2014)

This is awesome


----------

